# Holsters recommendations



## Onelittledog (Jun 4, 2020)

I wear scrubs for work with makes it difficult to find holsters. Any suggestions? Especially for CCW.
TIA


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

What size firearm?


----------



## Onelittledog (Jun 4, 2020)

Oops, forgot that. Springfield Hellcat


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Scrubs will be tough. The waistbands usually have some elastic or just a drawstring which isn’t great for holding a pistol and holster up close to the body. Small gun, could work in some ways I’m not super happy with. Ankle holster, or belly band.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Jean and I can strongly recommend the SmartCarry for wear under elastic-waist, loose pants.
A quick presentation requires that you practice doing it, but it is neither complex nor difficult to accomplish.

We found that the SmartCarry's pouch requires some modification, to best fit some pistols. But the modification is easy to do.
You don't even have to sew: Safety pins do the job quite well.

Click on: https://www.smartcarry.com/
.


----------

